# Power pole placement on a pathfinder 1700 tunnel?



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats on the 17t, I just had a power pole installed on mine a few months ago. I really enjoy working on the boat and did some research on installing the power pole myself. After finding very little info, even posting questions on the MBC forum I decided to let the pro's do it. The main problem is being able to access the transom from the rear hatch. This is an issue because behind the inner rear hatch liner, (where the power supply from the engine is mounted) is filled with foam and that foam must be removed to install the power pole. The ideal solution is cutting a small circular access hatch on the back right portion of the deck, directly in front of the mounting location for the power pole (I believe 6"). The shop that I took it to installed a 1/2" backing plate, which makes it very sturdy. The power pole will fit between the tabs and eye hook, it is tight though. I will take pics and post for you in the next day or two. Hope this helps and don;t hesitate to ask me if you have any more questions.


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks a ton!!! I'd love to see the pics. I've been scratching my head for the last few days. Thanks again for the reply and I'd appreciate the pics.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

you didnt happen to buy the one from the guy in lehigh acres did you??


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

@ prop shiner, No I bought it from a friend here in Ocala.

@ swaddict, I looked at the boat after your post and saw there was small approx. Six inch round hatch on the starboard rear deck near the poling platform, I haven't opened it but it may be able to be used to through bolt the mount like you were talking about.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

oh, ok i was gonna yell at you if that was you. haha. i was a day late. congrats on an awesome boat.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Let me know if you need any more pics.  It can be done, but it is a 2 person job.  I would have tackled myself, but I have a little one that loves to help Daddy with everything.


----------



## JW34476 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the great pics! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

